# Rainforest in Color



## DMAC (Mar 24, 2005)

I added some digital colors to a pencil drawing I did back in the fall:


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 24, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Greylock (Mar 26, 2005)

Man, I like your work. Your art always has a certain weight, or "heft", to it. Not sure how to describe it, but I like it. The scene above, I can almost smell it. And that is good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2005)

Very cool. I really really like it!


----------



## Nifft (Mar 27, 2005)

I like the evil tree face on the right. Really adds to the "depth". 

 -- N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> I like the evil tree face on the right. Really adds to the "depth".



Evil Tree Face? For some reason I am not seeing it.


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Mar 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Evil Tree Face? For some reason I am not seeing it.





All the way to the right is a shadow shaped like a face. To the right of the big tree.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2005)

Okay, now I see it! My bad, I thought it was part of the tree.


----------



## DMAC (Mar 27, 2005)

Heh, thanks for the replies. 

The hidden face was a coincidence at first but people pointed it out in the original sketch and seemed to like it so I made sure to keep it in the final version.  

Here's the original sketch:


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 29, 2005)

More great work. You are quickly becoming one of my favorites.


----------

